# New Releases Confirmed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some new releases have been confirmed at Amazon.com. Credit goes to Death Nikorps for finding these;

- Dark Hunters: Umbra Sumus by Paul Kearney

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Hunters-Umbra-Paul-Kearney/dp/1849708444/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410735837&sr=8-1&keywords=Dark+Hunters%3A+Umbra+Sumus+by+Paul+Kearney


- Horus Heresy: Raptor by Gav Thorpe (audio)

http://www.amazon.com/Raptor-The-Horus-Heresy-Thorpe/dp/1849708746/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1410735929&sr=8-2&keywords=raptor+gav+thorpe


- The Unforgiven by Gav Thorpe (DA 3)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Unforgiven-Gav-Thorpe/dp/1849708541/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410735860&sr=8-1&keywords=the+unforgiven+gav+thorpe


A new Raven Guard HH audio and the third Dark Angels novel by Gav Thorpe and the return of Paul Kearney with a hardback novel about the Dark Hunters, the beginning of a new series perhaps?? I hope so, I really liked his short about the Dark Hunters and the Punishers in one of the _[Insert noun here] of the Space Marines_ anthologies.

In case anyone is wondering. Umbra Sumus is latin. Umbra for Shadow and Sumus is a first person pronoun for We are. So the title of Kearney's book is something along the linesof We are Shadows.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

3/4 year to the unforgiven...blargh. I really want to see how that story ends.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For, Fucks, Sake! Another Gav Thorpe RG novel?? Are we actually being serious? I cannot be the only one sick of his RG stories, or RG stories in general, even the people who like his take on them must be getting a little tired of it now. They're a decimated legion, are are somehow getting loads of cover. Where are the damn Blood Angels? What are the Dark Angels up to that aren't in Ultramar. Are the Inperial Fists ever going to be more than cameos and side characters? And if I recall we STILL have another Corax limited edition to come yet. 

Just......ugh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think his RG books are getting better imo, a lot better than Deliverance Lost. I would be interested to see the interaction between the Wolves and the Ravens though due to the Wulfen etc.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think his RG books are getting better imo, a lot better than Deliverance Lost. I would be interested to see the interaction between the Wolves and the Ravens though due to the Wulfen etc.


Agree on that. But still better to see a 3rd book in the SW trilogy from Wraight in that list


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the Shattered Legion stuff is kinda pointless at this stage in the series. Whatever they may be up to, we know it doesn't affect the outcome of the story.

The series as a whole has really slowed down. I wonder if they are running out of steam. All these shorts and audios seem to be gap fillers until someone has a good idea.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> For, Fucks, Sake! Another Gav Thorpe RG novel?? Are we actually being serious? I cannot be the only one sick of his RG stories, or RG stories in general, even the people who like his take on them must be getting a little tired of it now. They're a decimated legion, are are somehow getting loads of cover. Where are the damn Blood Angels? What are the Dark Angels up to that aren't in Ultramar. Are the Inperial Fists ever going to be more than cameos and side characters? And if I recall we STILL have another Corax limited edition to come yet.
> 
> Just......ugh.


Lets be honest. If it was being written by a specific author no one would be complaining.

And I'm sure some people love what he's become. A primarch Indiana Jones, complete with the whip and passion for solving puzzles in dusty trap/ridden tombs.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Honestly, if ADB, Abnett or Wraight announced a RG novel, I'd still be yawning.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

soo....much....raven gaurd. We need another novel that pushed the imperium secundus story line further


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> soo....much....raven gaurd. We need another novel that pushed the imperium secundus story line further


Not really. The smurfs are now done as far as the Heresy is concerned. Let's start moving towards Terra instead of dwelling on what is pretty much incidental from here on in.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Honestly, if ADB, Abnett or Wraight announced a RG novel, I'd still be yawning.


That's a good point. I really think it was the wrong move to make the dead legions resurrected. It really took the point away from the disaster of the Drop Site Massacre. In fact, I don't remember the last time I truly looked at the disaster and appreciated the culmination of the first 5 books and how the sinister and sad the Istvaan incidents truly were. 

The Istvaan survivor stories are loads of bullshit. Literally thousands of survivors being able to survive being crushed by more than twice their size in an open killing field. Emperor goes... oh hey, lets give pretty much a top five secret to a destroyed legion for safe keeping.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not really. The smurfs are now done as far as the Heresy is concerned. Let's start moving towards Terra instead of dwelling on what is pretty much incidental from here on in.


There is still quite a significant part of the Imperium Secundus plotline to cover - that is how Sanguinius and the Blood Angels were able to make it relatively intact to Terra before Horus, whilst Guilliman and the XIII either couldn't or chose not to (or chose not to attempt the voyage). 

Remember, at the end of _The Unremembered Empire_ Sanguinius had just been proclaimed Emperor. I think that needs wrapping up. It should certainly make a more interesting plot than more Raven Guard anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There is still quite a significant part of the Imperium Secundus plotline to cover - that is how Sanguinius and the Blood Angels were able to make it relatively intact to Terra before Horus, whilst Guilliman and the XIII either couldn't or chose not to (or chose not to attempt the voyage).
> 
> Remember, at the end of _The Unremembered Empire_ Sanguinius had just been proclaimed Emperor. I think that needs wrapping up. It should certainly make a more interesting plot than more Raven Guard anyway. :laugh:


Or indeed, where the Lion went. Why did he not go to Terra with Sanguinius? How did he end up alongside Russ and make for Terra with him instead.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There is still quite a significant part of the Imperium Secundus plotline to cover - that is how Sanguinius and the Blood Angels were able to make it relatively intact to Terra before Horus, whilst Guilliman and the XIII either couldn't or chose not to (or chose not to attempt the voyage).
> 
> Remember, at the end of _The Unremembered Empire_ Sanguinius had just been proclaimed Emperor. I think that needs wrapping up. It should certainly make a more interesting plot than more Raven Guard anyway. :laugh:


It should have been wrapped up in one book. I know they want to milk this thing for all it's worth, but we're that far in at this stage that everything should be going in only one direction. Terra. The how and the why of the BA journey could be handled in a short. It's pretty obvious what's going to happen there. The ruinstorm will abate enough for word to get through that Terra and the Emperor are still going strong, so Sang will pack up and head off, leaving his two doubt ridden brothers to their own devices. Why Girlyman decided to not bother could be handled in the same short.

As for the Salamanders, RG or IHs, if they are not heading for Terra they are surplus to requirements as far as the story arc is concerned.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So nobody cares that Paul Kearney is writing for BL and that the Dark Hunters are getting their own series??


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> So nobody cares that Paul Kearney is writing for BL and that the Dark Hunters are getting their own series??
> 
> 
> LotN


Not sure what to make of it yet to be honest. Haven't ready anything of his and like a lot of the Heresy for myself, things that are question marks for me have not been so good. But hey! Hopefully he writes some good stuff. I'm all for a good story!:good:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There is still quite a significant part of the Imperium Secundus plotline to cover - that is how Sanguinius and the Blood Angels were able to make it relatively intact to Terra before Horus, whilst Guilliman and the XIII either couldn't or chose not to (or chose not to attempt the voyage).
> 
> Remember, at the end of _The Unremembered Empire_ Sanguinius had just been proclaimed Emperor. I think that needs wrapping up. It should certainly make a more interesting plot than more Raven Guard anyway. :laugh:


I concur. I think there's a lot of fan bases that want more of their own stories told, however, I think it should be noted that the Ultramarines are probably clear victors for their own cause and will be highlight probably more than the Sons of Horus.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It should have been wrapped up in one book.


I agree. Too much of that book was focussed on Curze being a ninja rather than the political decisions surrounding Imperium Secundus and its consequences. It was potentially one of the most intriguing sub-plots of the entire series. Oh well. 



Khorne's Fist said:


> It's pretty obvious what's going to happen there. The ruinstorm will abate enough for word to get through that Terra and the Emperor are still going strong, so Sang will pack up and head off, leaving his two doubt ridden brothers to their own devices. Why Girlyman decided to not bother could be handled in the same short.


Yep, I imagine that is what will happen. It should have all been covered in _The Unremembered Empire_ to be honest. 



Lord of the Night said:


> So nobody cares that Paul Kearney is writing for BL and that the Dark Hunters are getting their own series??


Who? :laugh:


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not really. The smurfs are now done as far as the Heresy is concerned. Let's start moving towards Terra instead of dwelling on what is pretty much incidental from here on in.


Nah the ultramarines are going to get a lot more love. We still need to finish imperial secundus and adb himself said there is still more to come for them


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> Nah the ultramarines are going to get a lot more love. We still need to finish imperial secundus and adb himself said there is still more to come for them


That's as may be, but it will be to the detriment of the series as a whole. 

Calth, the ruin storm and it's aftermath removed the smurfs as players from the story line. Imperium Secundus can be dealt with in the inevitable Scouring series when the Heresy is done, but as of now they are surplus to requirements in this series.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah it feels like a lot of empty air right now. 2011 they're like "We are now entering the Age of Darkness and a lot of cool stuff will happen." and in 2014 they're like "We still don't have a proper story? Well let Thorpe write about the Raven Guard once more until Dan or ADB returns."

They have a lot of interesting stuff to write upon, but it feels like they are focusing on shorts that doesn't develop anything at all, audios that doesn't get you invested and filler-novels. They have how the DG became corrupted and see behind the choices of Mortarion, they have how the BA got back to Terra, what the DA have been doing all this time and a proper appearence of the Fallen. Only The Crimson King that's got me slightly hyped for anything and that's a little. Perhaps they should wrap up the Horus Heresy and focus on the Scouring considering ADB great introduction of ToH.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That's as may be, but it will be to the detriment of the series as a whole.
> 
> Calth, the ruin storm and it's aftermath removed the smurfs as players from the story line. Imperium Secundus can be dealt with in the inevitable Scouring series when the Heresy is done, but as of now they are surplus to requirements in this series.


I thought the whole" the ultramarines did nothing after calth" got retconned? I get they don't make it to terra, but I really think the writers will make some big changes for the ultras.( and come on...smurfs is hurtful )


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> I thought the whole" the ultramarines did nothing after calth" got retconned? I get they don't make it to terra, but I really think the writers will make some big changes for the ultras.( and come on...smurfs is hurtful )


You're not getting what I'm saying. Whatever the writers make them do, they do not head for Terra and participate in the siege. Therefore, from this point forward, whatever they do is irrelevant to the story line. They can run around chasing the WB for years, but that has no real effect on the Heresy. 

We've reached a point where Horus has come into his full powers, and has turned his attention to Terra. Those not involved in this phase of the story are no longer relevant, and anything about them is wasted effort as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

For the glory of the Chaos Gods the 'Talon of Horus' just arrived for everyone else, who wasn't able to buy First Edition

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/talon-of-horus-hardback.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-talon-of-horus-ebook.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-talon-of-horus-unabridged-audiobook-mp3.html
Cheers


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> You're not getting what I'm saying. Whatever the writers make them do, they do not head for Terra and participate in the siege. Therefore, from this point forward, whatever they do is irrelevant to the story line. They can run around chasing the WB for years, but that has no real effect on the Heresy.
> 
> We've reached a point where Horus has come into his full powers, and has turned his attention to Terra. Those not involved in this phase of the story are no longer relevant, and anything about them is wasted effort as far as I'm concerned.


No I get that(I said so in previous post) but the story isn't just about the final battle. Yes that is where it ends but it is so much more than that.imperium secundus is the second story line in the series


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Garviel loken. said:


> imperium secundus is the second story line in the series


There's no second story line. The series is called the "Horus Heresy". There is no sub-title "While Guilliman builds an Empire." As I said, it is now an issue for what comes after the Heresy. I'm done arguing the point with you now though.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's no second story line. The series is called the "Horus Heresy". There is no sub-title "While Guilliman builds an Empire." As I said, it is now an issue for what comes after the Heresy. I'm done arguing the point with you now though.


I do like what your saying. I want the series to move more towards the final battle and not have novels such as the damnation of pythos. It's just imperium secundus adds something new that wasn't in old lore and I personally am interested in it


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the Heresy Series would be more effective writing more novels a year. I think they have enough good authors along with the ones _they_ personally like to do so. This audio and limited novel stuff is more like insects flying around.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Just found this whilst browsing: The Eagles Talon / Iron Corpses - The Horus Heresy (Audio CD) 

http://www.waterstones.com/watersto...nch/the+eagles+talon+_+iron+corpses/10918600/


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's no second story line. The series is called the "Horus Heresy". There is no sub-title "While Guilliman builds an Empire." As I said, it is now an issue for what comes after the Heresy. I'm done arguing the point with you now though.


yes it is called Horus Heresy, wich means it can involve just about everything that went on during the Horus Heresy. besides 

with Sanguinius at Ultramar
 its quite relevant what happens over there while he prepares to make way to Terra


----------

